# Tractor Splitting Stands



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I am in need of a good quality tractor splitting stand that is very adjustable. In the past, I have been using blocks and jacks but I just need something better. Does anybody know who would carry a good set? I am tired of using the same old junk. Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Our Massey service manual for our 4880 actually had the blue prints in it for building the tranny stand and rails for rolling the cab back to get the tranny out. A lot of white manuals had blue prints for building the odd tools that couldn't be bought.

I'm wanting to say OTC used to handle a lot of stuff like that.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

We built a set for our john deere 10 20 and 30 series tractors, and can send you some pictures if you like.


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

All the ones I know of around the area have been home-made or ones bought from a dealer going out of business with most be home made. You can google "tractor splitting stands for some ideas. I'll attach a picture of mine, just made with what I had laying around. Had some nice ones dad built when I was a kid but he got rid of those so I made myself a set. They are ok and I only need them once in awhile.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Mike, see if these folks can help you.

Regards, Mike

Cofer Sales & Mfg. Co.

*1606 McArtor Rd. Dodge City, KS 67801 -- Phone316)227-6170
FAX (316)227-6181 -- email [email protected]*

*http://www.dodgecity.net/cofer/trac.html*


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks guys. Some great ideas. Bob, I will email you. Mike, I will check them out. Marty, have not seen any in my manuals. Maybe JD doesn't do that but I will check with the service and parts too. Thanks to all of you guys. Mike


----------



## S10491112 (Apr 11, 2013)

I made mine some of the service manuals have drawing of how to make them but it's not to hard make them find a mounting spot and deign something. I used some pipe screw jacks I had for adjust points.


----------

